# I&d w/ e/m?



## nscoder (Oct 28, 2010)

So I have a provider who performed a full E/M on a lesion, concluded it was an abscess and performed an I&D and gave an antibiotic perscription. 
   My question is would this be an E/M-25 w/ 10060 OR because the E/M was directed towards the abscess would this just be a 10060?
   Its the wording "significant, separately identifiable"  is where Im getting hung up. I would really appreciate any input.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi 

You Have to Code E/M-25 W/10060


----------



## eeoo (Nov 1, 2010)

I am not understanding how this is  "significant, separately identifiable" if it only related to the abcess and performing the I&D.  I would think this should be coded as only the 10600.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2010)

*Well ....*

Well ... if he didn't know it was an abcess to start and instead the patient came in for evaluation of a lesion, then he may likely have a significant, separately reportable E/M.

As usual, it all depends on the documentation. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## nscoder (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. If anyone knows where I can find documentation that the E/M is reported when the provider does a procedure after concluding the dx from the E/m I would really appreciate it.


----------

